# How much does water acutally cost?



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Excluding variances for region roughly how much does water cost?

Say per 100L


----------



## AstoN (Dec 21, 2008)

united utilities charge per cubic metre (which is 1000l), the figures from last year i believe to be approx £1.30

See my post below for more info


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

To buy or produce?
In money terms or total impact costs?


----------



## bigdw (Dec 23, 2007)

£1.30 for 220l, thats cheaper than i thought. is that residential or business rates?


----------



## AstoN (Dec 21, 2008)

i believe that to be from the business rates website, and thats charged per customer, there are other charges too such as drain off, sewage etc.

The above was a typo, it's charged per cubic meter, which is equal to 1000litres.

More here: http://www.unitedutilities.com/Businessmetered.htm

And for domestic pricing: http://www.unitedutilities.com/Domesticcharges.htm



> £1.30 for 220l, thats cheaper than i thought. is that residential or business rates?


I did a few workings out the other day to prepare for water butt jet wash setup, and estimated to use approx 400 litres per car for a decent going over with jet wash at 10lpm. Do it say 8 times a week if it's a business or re washing one or two of your own and it starts to mount up.

I've worked out to save approx £280 per year by switching to rain water for just my jet wash, plus the benefit of cleaner rinsing.

Money saved has pretty much paid for new Kranzle K10/120 over a year.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Okay cheers. reason i ask is mainly due to the fact the yard where we keep our two horses harvests rain water to use for drinking water etc for the horses but due to the number of animals at the yard mixed in with a suprising lack of rain atm we have run out meaning we are taking down 75l a day in drums which soon adds up along with the fact i'm washing cars maybe 3 - 4 a week.

I think i'm going to have to invest in a couple more water butts so i can store more water at home when it rains


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

In Luxembourg we pay 2 € per m3 (1000L) for the fresh water..


----------

